# Thank you from NMR



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who donated items for the auction/silent auction or who donated to the quilt raffle. We had a great time today at the picnic and raised a lot of money for little white fluffy dogs.

Celeta, if I remember right, you made the "duvet" covers that I bought in the auction, and Laura, I tried to get two of your wine glasses but got outbid all the way around! I did, however, manage to help run up the bidding so they made quite a bit of money for rescue!

Tail wags and nose kisses to everyone!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic that you raised so much for the little ones.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I hope that a lot of money was raised. Also can't wait to see more pictures. I've seen a lot on FB -- but need to see more. I'm hoping I can attend next year's picnic with one of my girls.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad the picnic was such a success and that you had a great time!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm glad it was such a success!


----------

